# Today a package arrived from Canada, yabadabadooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*yabadabadooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
Today a package arrived from Canada.

A pack arrived today, and I feel not only good, I feel just fine...

*This pack ended up with a special story just to come…*
Sometimes to send a pack is just to deliver it at the post office and then the receiver go and pick it up, but this time the Danish post company had other plans, the decided that the pack should have a value, and so I would have to pay 100 dollar to receive it in taxes! After a talk with Randy we decided to tell them to go and look in the darkness, and that we wanted them to take the pack in and open it to see they were wrong.

*And so time started to tick:*
*2011/09/20 *18:58 EDMONTON Item processed at postal facility
2011/09/21 13:02 VILLE ST-LAURENT International item has left Canada 
05:30 International shipment has arrived in the destination country 
2011/09/23 12:43 Item has been sent to customs in the destination country 
12:42 International item arrived in destination country 
2011/09/26 10:30 International item released from Customs to Foreign Postal Administration
2011/09/27 17:44 2923, Denmark Item on hold at postal facility to verify address of recipient
08:07 2920, Denmark Item arrived at postal facility. Item on hold. 
07:51 2920, Denmark Item has been received at the delivery office in the destination country
2011/10/10 11:51 2923, Denmark Item redirected to recipient's new address 
*2011/10/27* the pack was delivered at MaFe's house!

Or short: almost a month to get a pack that took three days to ship from Canada to Denmark - that is madness!
We claim to live in a wonderful modern country here in Denmark, and the truth is that even the old Soviet states are more effective these days, that is really impressive - lol.
But being stubborn helped, at the end it came here with no extra taxes no tickets no charges extra, so it paied of to wait.









But look at this face! Yes sometimes waiting makes the finale even sweeter.









This box sure was!
For a man who usually find his wood in the street in the form of old pallets, parasols and furniture's that can be torn apart and given new life - to receive this pack was like a trip into nature itself, and just the colors and textures almost made me breathless, wauuu I will treasure this.









You can see in the background my wonderful espresso, homemade jam and Berliners (the Danish).
And look what little treasures that showed up in the box also, these will have to find a home in a fine little box one of these days.

Our LJ buddy Dennis had come from his Island yesterday and crashed on my living room floor last night, so he was the photographer, and we went to bed much too late this is why I look a little tired on the photo above.









Little notes on some of the wood and even a wonderful shave of walnut tree.









And yes I read the notes and look forward to cut, but took a peak sneak dip with my nose.

Randy JUSTFINE I am so happy for this wonderful pack, and the fact that it has traveled from you to me, and even had to go through so much to get here just makes me treasure it even more, so that was one of those gifts we call PRICELESS.

Thank you so much, I will think careful before I use and, and will do all I can to make beautiful things out of these treasures, treasures with a wonderful story.

All the best of my thoughts here from Denmark, the last country on the planet that are able to use more than a month to transport a pack five kilometers inside its own borders - laugh.

*And finally a warm thought and a big smile to you and the whole family especially the little new member,*
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I've had stories of stuck parcels of the alike here in France… customs suck.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome to the new modern world

what a great gift

and a wonderful smile you have

couldn't happen to a better guy

are your danishes made in denmark
or in germany (berlin)
all ours are made here


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

What a thoughtful gesture.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

patron-I don't know where Mads gets his Danish, but my grandmother (who came to this country from Denmark) used to make cream-filled pastries (Berliners) that were to die for!

Her Frikadeller (meat balls) wasn't bad, either.

-Gerry


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Mads, you cant get better than that. A lovely gift of wood, espresso, home made jam and I presume some delicious Danish made pastries and of course good company in the form of our wonderful Dennis.

*Randy*, that was very kind of you, now Mads can spend more time in the shop and less time for scrounging.

Thank you for sharing such a delight Mads, you deserve it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

You're obviously happy Mads and so you should be. We are also happy, not just because you deserve it, but because it can only mean more wonderful blogs and projects in store for us to drool over. I can't wait to see what you do with it. No pressure. )

Yippeeeeee!

Nice one Randy.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

You look like the cat that just swallowed the canary, all that food you are living tooooo well my friend :: ))))
Well done


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

....and that Danish looks very much like an English jam doughnut to me. So after pillaging all our old English tools, you're now stealing our cakes are you? I'm writing to warn the British Society of Baking right now.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful stuff…some deliscious I presume. Like the beard,, and didn't know scooby doo was broadcast overseas, how funny.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hi Mads, I just got in and saw your message, glad to see you got the package and you are satisfied with the wait, I was ready to give up on Denmark! Did you share a piece with Dennis?

I thought in 28 days of the package with the customs or postal agency that they would have built something with the pieces by now… 

It was so long ago, I forgot that I put the little inlay pieces in, that is what I made for the the plaques for the horses (well, their owners).

Plane or cut that light colored piece and check the interesting sweet smell of Canadian lumber (big smile).

Hope you can make use of scraps that I sent, All the Best!

Randy


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Spunwood…..I believe you mean the Flintstones…Wasn't it Fred Flintstone that hollored that?.....lol.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

flintstones


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought he was inferring that Mads looked a bit like Shaggy.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

just a bit? hahaha


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That's a great gift Mads.

At least they did not returnit back…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Mads, what goes around comes around, no? 
You need a modern, fast system in Denmark… something like the Pony Express… 
Enjoy your new Wood-riches my Friend…
And Great Gifting Randy!! You put the Wood in the Right Hands!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful wood!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a great gift my friend, enjoy some great times in your shop creating!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Mads..Great gift and I'm glad they saw the light and let it go through without heaping a bunch of taxes on you!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Geez Mads, If it is really priceless, $100 should be a small price to pay ;-)) Sorry, I couldn't resist.

We used to have a lot of Canadians come down to shoot target matches with black powder rifles. The Canadian matches had pretty stopped by 911, but that really put a stop to them getting down here!! Easier for a terrorist bring in bombs or drugs that a honest guy to sport shoot ;-((

Glad to see you are having fun. Canada has lot of trees. good place to have friends ;-))


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hi and yabbadabbadooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
Was it so?









I think you got me mixed up with someone else here:

Justfine, Dennis acually shared a piece with me instead… he brought me a piece of a tree from his garden. But I think it is a really a good idea, I know just the piece he will love, I will find some pieces for him he will get next time he comes here (no more postal service). (He was also having packs here, I have been buying tools for him so he traveled home heavy and also I had made a gift for him, so he was not just looking green do not worry). Yes I can use the pieces I'm sure, I will keep them for special purposes, perhaps some tools, I know we share a passion for planes. It could have been really funny if the postman had build something of the wood and delivered it! That would have made it just perfect. So the inlays have horse power! I am really hapyy, really touched and have a wonderful smile on my face still. 
Send a warm thought to your wife also (I was thinking today about the picture story),
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads










The Danish made pastries is called a Berliner, and I remember my father and I had one in front of a baker and he said that if I could eat it without licking your lips, he would buy me another - I had only one…

Thank you all for the wonderful comments and nice warm thoughts (except a few - lol),
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Mads, I don't think I could eat more than one either, I would have to lick my lips!

*I am smiling today as well* because there is a package in the mail for me from you, a very fancy cutting knife for my shop (my wife wants it already) with a custom made handle. Nicely done and thank you!

You must have sent this before my package reached you, you have lots of faith in the postal system… 

My camera is in the shop, or I would post a picture of it now.

*Thanks again!*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahhhh I'm happy I was starting to worry if it never arrived!
So the packs was just waiting for eachother in the postal system…
Tell your wife it's private porperty - lol.
I did not make any tracking on my pack so I cant see where it has been waiting, but yes it is also quite some time, perhaps the Danish customs service…
I wish you both a wonderful weekend,
Mads


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chill out Mafe, what are you complaining about the mail, in addition of the taxes here in Mexico the mail comes and goes on a burro…. >:-(


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh - It would be fine if the taxes could come and go on a burro, here you haver eight days to pay.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s Mads 
it was with a warm hart I saw how happy you were when you opened the parcel )
way to go Jusfine , nice gesture of you , congrat´s with your knife as well 
it never stops to amaze me how freindships is developing thrugh L J all over the world

just so you all know how much Mads like to open parcels ….. it can´t be done fast enoff …. LOL










.
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

This brought a big smile to my face on a bad day ) Thanks to both of you for that.

Can't decide which fits better: "Good things come to those who wait" or "No good deed goes unpunished" lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big smile here, yes Dennis I was kind of dangerous, and one evidence that I was really exited is that I opened the pack before my coffee, people who know me will say that is impossible! Even when I see these pictures I can see I look so pale and tired that I should have sleept a few more hours.

Karen, so happy to have been able to bring a smile for you on a bad day, hope tomorrow will be a new start. 
I will send you a warm thought here.

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I forgot to ask you, but was reminded when I saw the photo of the box again. Did customs open it to see it was only scraps?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes they had opened it and lookd at it to see if they disagree with us.
But they left no reply just gave it free…
It's called treasures!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Great! Is the box on its way back (empty) for a refill?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh, no but I already have a few pieces on the table building on a project, I hope to post is soon.
I think we need to give you some time for savings first, and I can live for a long time on this one.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------

